# Wtb



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

Im looking for an 11ft casting shimano tiralejo if you have one you are willing to part with please let me know?


----------



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

No one has one pay pal ready just waiting?


----------



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Think I saw one in the Norfolk va craiglist section. Not sure of size though.


----------



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

Thanks bud but it's only 8 ft and spinning


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

There's one for sale at that newer tackle store on 21st Street by the ocean front. Princess Anne tackle distributors? I thinks it's called


----------



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

Ok thank you I will give them a call


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

are you interested in a 12ft tiralejo


----------



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

how much and is it casting/


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

Yes, it is casting. The rod is in excellent shape used sparingly; except, that the butt/handle was damaged on a trip. The butt was then fixed by Nick a reputable rod builder in Nags Head, NC.
Also, the reflective tape was placed on the tip portion for night use (it can be peeled off). 

$185 shipped paypal/MO/check MO or check would have to clear before shipping. If you want some pics, please pm me your mobile #.


----------



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

Still looking I would take a 10ft, but mainly looking for 11ft conventional.


----------



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

Still looking bump


----------



## cab9379 (Feb 23, 2016)

bump


----------

